

Watching Songkick Demo At Y Combinator - paul
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredwilson/1063095836/

======
champion
That's the north cambridge office. The photo makes it look more drab that it
is. It has this funky 2nd floor kitchette thing -- looks like Fred took the
photo from teh stairs going up to it.

------
parker
Just a quick thought: does YC provide any presentation coaching before DD? I
can't think of one topic that sends people into fits faster than public
speaking! IMO, it's a skill that should be practiced as much as possible, but
real opportunities are rare...

~~~
rms
My best tip for public speaking: speak loudly. Don't scream, but it makes you
stand out and seem incredibly confident if you're just speaking louder (more
loudly?) than everyone else. This, of course, takes a certain amount of
confidence to do.

~~~
Goladus
Personally I'd recommend "deeper" (if possible) and "more relaxed" before
"louder." At least, that is what you want for an English-speaking audience. If
you're loud but your voice is nasal or shrill then you may have the opposite
effect.

A deep, relaxed, resonant voice conveys the assurance and confidence you're
looking for. People associate it with maturity, wisdom, and masculinity (Think
Morgan Freeman or James Earl Jones). People associate a shallow, shrill, nasal
voice with a whining child. Most people can also recognize tension
unconsciously.

The key to speaking with resonance is slow, relaxed, deep breathing (sort of
like Yoga breathing). This has the nice side effect of helping you stay
relaxed.

~~~
rms
That is definitely good advice, the loud thing doesn't work if you're
uncomfortably tense.

~~~
Goladus
The word my vocal directors always used for what I think you mean is
"project." (As in "project your voice to the back of the auditorium") A quick
google turned up:

<http://www.paulmason.com/Support.html>

<http://www.paulmason.com/Resonance.html>

------
blored
keep 'em coming, it looks like they are in pg's basement, nice.

~~~
portLAN
Oh my gosh, now that you mention it, it does look like when Cartman has secret
meetings in the basement.

~~~
rms
with more expensive folding chairs

------
palish
What's Songkick all about? The title sounds cool.

